# Selling animals on fA?



## Dragoncat (Feb 28, 2013)

I've seen this here and there, we probably need rules regarding this as fA is an art site, not craigslist e____e
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10017181/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10027763/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10027744/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7867020/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8163483/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7830727/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8064862/


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got to say that this leaves a pretty bitter taste in my mouth. Pets aren't objects to auction off on an art-site when you don't want them anymore or are no longer capable of taking care of them. 

The most logical thing to do would be to ask friends, family and acquaintances and to go to a local shelter if necessary. 
Not to sell your pet to a complete stranger over the internet.


----------



## Dragoncat (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah >:

I know most of these people do say "local pickup" and I can understand if you have a lot of watchers that are near you, but it kinda creeps me out when comments imply that they would be willing to bring the dog somewhere..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow...really. We don't have rules about this as of yet but I will toss this up to other staff so it can be mulled over.

EDIT: Also Dragoncat, technically Craigslist doesn't allow people to use it to sell animals either.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 28, 2013)

Neither does ebay. I think selling animals on FA could lead to some serious problems...


----------



## Dragoncat (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I know Craigslist prohibits it, but people still post animals for a "small rehomeing fee" LOL
I couldnt think of another site that posts animals up nilly willy xD

Its always kinda ircked me, so I thought I'd throw it out there that its something that should be written into something that its either allowed or not.
And also if its specific to just dogs and cats, as we can ship reptiles these days

Edit: @Tiamat They do allow live aquatics that can be shipped, ie: Tropical fish http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/wildlife.html


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 28, 2013)

This should be rectified immediately, animals are living breathing critters as opposed to a lifeless piece of art.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 28, 2013)

Bets on how many people don't see this as buying a pet, but as a form of prostitution.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 1, 2013)

For those who are interested in the follow up on this, the sale/barter of live animals will be prohibited on FA. Technically it falls under the "Illegal activities" but if a update to the ToS happens I will post back here to state such.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 1, 2013)

That is really messed up.


----------



## mojisu (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't think most people that use this site are fit to keep animals as pets...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 2, 2013)

the fact that he lets his dogs breed and doesnt get them fixed pisses me the fuck off. But this? Ugh, this is a whole new level of disgusting.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 10, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> For those who are interested in the follow up on this, the sale/barter of live animals will be prohibited on FA. Technically it falls under the "Illegal activities" but if a update to the ToS happens I will post back here to state such.



Yet this person's submissions are still up, I bet they will remain up until changes happen...which I hope quickly.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Yet this person's submissions are still up, I bet they will remain up until changes happen...which I hope quickly.



Hopefully it does. 

Unfortunately, if you remove the pics and say that it is against the rules, the offender will make a big stink that it says nothing against the sell of animals on the site. So I guess until it gets inserted in, it'll be removed or something.


----------



## DragonTalon (Mar 11, 2013)

I've owned many pets in my life, and so have many of my friends and family.

If we ever had to give one up for whatever reason, I can't imagine any of us wanting to simply sell them.  I'd want them to go to a good home, not whoever could pay the most.  Yeah, it's important whoever gets them can afford to care for it, but I'd GLADLY give a pet to someone I know will take care of them than sell them for any amount of money to someone else.


----------



## Ink Stained Rat (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm really glad that this topic was brought up, and that it's been addressed by the staff. I know appreciation isn't something that's given very often around here, but I'd like to extend mine.


----------



## t0rrid (Jun 12, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> For those who are interested in the follow up on this, the sale/barter of live animals will be prohibited on FA. Technically it falls under the "Illegal activities" but if a update to the ToS happens I will post back here to state such.


This was stated in February, but it's now June and those submissions remain up.
In addition I've seen people posting submissions about animals they say they are breeding for the purpose of skinning them and stuffing them -- selling the stuffed body with custom eyes, and allowing the person to pick out the animal based on it's coat. I'm not sure it falls under the same rule as selling live animals, but it's a related topic.

Was the rule about selling animals not put into the ToS/CoC yet? If not, when will it be updated?


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 12, 2013)

Raising animals specifically to make them taxidermy? *sigh* I understand stuffing a deceased pet or a trophy kill, but that leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not sure why, as I couldn't think of any reason against the idea of selling animals on FA, (other then the fact that its an art site and seems unrelated), but it seems like a really bad idea to sell animals on FA.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 13, 2013)

So, any word on this?


----------



## Teal (Jun 13, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Raising animals specifically to make them taxidermy? *sigh* I understand stuffing a deceased pet or a trophy kill, but that leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


 I hope they are at least using the rest of the animal to it's full extent.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2013)

Animals are not items that should be bought on impulse. You cannot say "my favorite dog is a husky! Look, my fursona is a husky--OH MY GOD THAT PERSON IS SELLING HUSKY PUPPIES!!", it just doesn't make sense to advertise like that on FA, because you WILL get impulse buyers like that. You will get people who purchase your puppy/kitten/whatever on complete impulse with no other reasoning aside from "well it's my favorite breed".
Look at all the asshats on FA who live in hot climates and own breeds that are meant to live in cold climates. Look at all the assholes who have no basic understanding of the behaviour of dogs. Look at all the morons who have no idea how to train their own dogs, and think their dog snarling over food is "cute". Are these the type of people you want purchasing animals from you?
Last but not least, I think you all know how much I think this looks like the personals section of Craigslist. God, what the fuck were these people thinking?

*EDIT:* On the subject of raising animals for "taxidermy", any of y'all ever heard of fur farms?
Though I'm a little disgusted with how tasteless that user is. You don't just kill animals and let someone pick a grab-bag of parts to have it "stuffed" and shipped off. That's incredibly disrespectful.

*EDIT #2:* Ooh, before I forget. Any of you guys see that news post a while back about the piece of shit who would snag up free-to-a-good-home pets and then torture them in front of his girlfriend, as well as force her to participate? Just something to think about when advertising pets on the internet


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 13, 2013)

This is something that has been brought to my attention again. Currently we can to some degree remove these things under the previously stated part of the rules. However I am going to seek to make a clearer statement dealing with what you can and cannot do regarding live animals on FA. I need to clear a few things myself first before I can make such a full statement.

ALSO: Someone is raising animals on FA for the use of taxidermy? Could someone send me a note about that? I'd be interested in more details.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> ALSO: Someone is raising animals on FA for the use of taxidermy? Could someone send me a note about that? I'd be interested in more details.



The last I heard about it was someone who was skinning dead feeder rats and stuffing them (literally, I'm using that term literally. These weren't taxidermy mounts but rat pelts stuffed with cotton or some bullshit). They had no clue what they were doing because I heard rumors that the "stuffed" rats would start to smell and rot.
TBH I don't see what the problem would be at all, there's nothing wrong with a humanely run fur farm or in this case.. someone breeding feeder rats to sell their pelts.


----------

